# Big Brother is alive and well.



## Uncle Bob (Jul 22, 2010)

Recieved a letter today from the Oklahoma Tax Commission.

"We have been notified by the Construction Industries Board that you currently hold an occupational license (refering to my inspector's license). As required in 68 O.S. section 238.1 your license will not be renewed unless you are in compliance with the income tax laws of Oklahoma.

(I have to prove that I have not worked in the State of Oklahoma; and do not owe any taxes for the years listed below)

The Tax Commission is unable to verify that you are in compiance. Our records show the income tax years shown have not been filed:

2000, 2001, 2002, 2003, 2004, 2005, 2006, 2007, 2008.

In order to bring your account into compliance with the state income tax laws, please contact the License Compliance Unit upon receipt of this letter. The Compliance Unit will work with you to correct any discrepancies in your account.

Oklahoma Tax Commission

Tax Compliance Unit"

That's odd; since I wasn't a citizen of Oklahoma during those years; and, haven't worked in Oklahoma during that time period! Nor did I possess an Oklahoma License during those years!

I suppose this is a notice to me that; I am responsible for the incompetence of Big Brother and his siblings.

So, now I must go down to their office and prove to the State of Oklahoma that I was not working in Oklahoma during the above time period; if I want to renew my State Inspector's license that I've only had since January, 2010.

When they find out I was in Texas; they will really get upset (Texas/OU University rivalry). Oklahomans seriously dislike Texans. Could this result in felony charges for "ailienation of affections", and disloyalty to my home State (was born here)?

ps. I am forwarding a copy of this letter to "Gerry Spence" Attorney, Jackson Hole, Wyoming. He will get a kick out this one;

http://www.gerryspence.com/

These people ain't playing with a full deck.

I've really got to get out of here,

Uncle Bob


----------



## FM William Burns (Jul 22, 2010)

Now that's too funny UB.  Hey, Jackson Hole is a great place, maybe you should head out there (but live outside the city $$$$).  I'de come visit ya out there since I would never come to Norman while Stoops is still there


----------



## JBI (Jul 22, 2010)

Just had to talk about cell towers didn't ya UB... went and put yourself on their radar?


----------



## RJJ (Jul 23, 2010)

UB: The state of Delaware sends me quarterly tax returns for a corp that I closed in 1993. With request for past due amounts for the last seven years, failure to file and so on. I have written, gone in and still get the letters. Now the funny thing is that the last job done in the fine state of Delaware was in 1989. and the year end return letter stated I had over paid corp. taxes in the amount of 2 dollars and some change. After three letters back to them for my refund I gave up.

Still get the letters and just through them in the trash. I just wonder how much money is wasted with such foolishness.


----------



## mark handler (Jul 23, 2010)

Truly UB if Big Brother was alive and well, they would have known you were not in Oklahoma at that time.....

But they know now....


----------



## TJacobs (Jul 23, 2010)

I hope you don't get deported...


----------



## north star (Jul 23, 2010)

** * ** 

*UB,*

*You must have really ticked some people off in Oklahoma, whilest trying*

*to do some inspections...  * 



** * **


----------



## mmmarvel (Jul 23, 2010)

Hey UB - that's still better than the lady who was trying to get her mortgage in under the new Obama mortgage change-o act, she was asked to produce a copy of her death certificate.  Gotta love big brother.

http://online.wsj.com/article/SB10001424052748704421304575383540017919202.html?mod=WSJ_hpp_MIDDLETopStories


----------



## JBI (Jul 24, 2010)

And never forget: Just because you're paranoid doesn't mean they're _not_ out to get you...


----------



## Uncle Bob (Jul 29, 2010)

Update;

I went to the "Big City" (Oklahoma City); and spoke with some of the Nice Ladies at the Tax Compliance Unit; turned on the ole Uncle Bob charm; and, two days latter; bingo! - I received my Unlimited State Inspector's License, in the mail.

If it weren't for all the Nice Ladies in this world; Uncle Bob would be deep in du du.

Gotta love the Ladies,  

Uncle Bob


----------

